#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  Buy A Masters

## ChalkyDee

I want to buy a Masters degree that is recognized in Thailand. Not a KSR one but from a real institution. Anyone know?

----------


## taxexile

PSST! WANNA DEGREE! TRY ONE OF THESE - Andrew Drummond

some ideas there.

----------


## Merrimack

You can take a Masters Degree program in Thailand if you have a Bachelors Degree. Some Thai schools even offer online degrees I believe. If you study English, the teachers will probably go very light on you as you're probably going to be as good as they are with the language in a lot of cases or at least because you easily out perform your peers in class.

----------


## withnallstoke

> I want to *buy* a Masters degree







> You can* take* a Masters Degree program in Thailand


.....

----------


## Zooheekock

^ In some Thai universities, the difference is minimal.

----------


## withnallstoke

Some?

----------


## BaitongBoy

And people wonder why I call it the Buffalo Board...

How much does the discerning person pay to avoid the cheap ones on KSR?...God forbid...

----------


## david44

> I want to buy a Masters degree that is recognized in Thailand. Not a KSR one but from a real institution. Anyone know?


The local suppliers generally rent sincerity and integrity as they are only needed occasionally.
If the ruse to is to obtain a position you may find the direct method will open yours or theirs

----------


## pseudolus

Ok time for me to be a doctor then.

----------


## Thormaturge

Forget a Masters degree, I want a Knighhood.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Ok time for me to be a doctor then.


We're all honorary Doctors/scholars here.... :mid: 
It's a safe haven.

----------


## david44

They asked me how I knew 
All his certs were poo
I of course replied 
With lower quals one finds
Ink leeks through the lines

----------


## withnallstoke

Bum bum bum bum - He's so blue.

----------


## BaitongBoy

I dub thee knight...Arise Sir Thormaturge...And shake your scales...

----------


## Thormaturge

Here you go, TeakDoor's very own Master's Degree.  Payment to Bettyboo and me by paypal please...

----------


## kingwilly

> I want to buy a Masters degree that is recognized in Thailand. Not a KSR one but from a real institution. Anyone know?


I'm confused; when you say you dont want a fake KSR degree. Real ones normally require you to work, buying a degree normally means it is fake, aka KSR. Unless you are talking about a life degree and you can google that.

----------


## Johannes Black

> I want to buy a Masters degree that is recognized in Thailand. Not a KSR one but from a real institution. Anyone know?


I have been thinking about this too, however what is the use? If you need one for getting a better position, you have more use for a educational degree. Having this said...... what do you think of my following statement?

The Thai students on primary and high school are so incredible lazy, if you are a construction working with no degree and you are original from the North Pole, even than you can teach English in Thailand.

When I enter a new class, let's say grade 10 (9 years of English lessons already!!!). I ask a few simple questions like: what is your name? Where do you live? How old are you? And the most difficult question: what is the number of your house?

Good class: 40% can answer. Regular class 10%

WHAT should you teach those kids?????????

----------


## Bettyboo

> WHAT could you teach those kids?????????


Without any training, skills or experience, not a lot...

----------


## Passing Through

> Originally Posted by ChalkyDee
> 
> 
> I want to buy a Masters degree that is recognized in Thailand. Not a KSR one but from a real institution. Anyone know?
> 
> 
> I have been thinking about this too, however what is the use? If you need one for getting a better position, you have more use for a educational degree. Having this said...... what do you think of my following statement?
> 
> The Thai students on primary and high school are so incredible lazy, if you are a construction working with no degree and you are original from the North Pole, even than you can teach English in Thailand.
> ...


You're working as an English teacher, right? If so I wouldn't complain too much, if I were you.

----------


## ChalkyDee

> Originally Posted by Johannes Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ChalkyDee
> ...


Give him a break, English is probably his second language.

----------


## Begbie

> Originally Posted by Johannes Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ChalkyDee
> ...


That's a rhetorical question and a statement of surprise so an apostrophe should be used instead of a question mark. The word "right" is not necessary. The comma in the next sentence should come after the conditional phrase.

*You're working as an English teacher! If so, I wouldn't complain too much if I were you.*

----------


## ChalkyDee

> Originally Posted by Passing Through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Johannes Black
> ...


 :smiley laughing:  classic

----------


## BaitongBoy

Err...Exclamation "mark," or point?...Not apostrophe...

----------


## ChalkyDee

BTW, I'm not interested in a Masters anymore.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> PSST! WANNA DEGREE! TRY ONE OF THESE - Andrew Drummond
> 
> some ideas there.


That's some serious bull shitting in that article, funny as fook.

----------


## Storekeeper

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> 
> PSST! WANNA DEGREE! TRY ONE OF THESE - Andrew Drummond
> 
> some ideas there.
> 
> 
> That's some serious bull shitting in that article, funny as fook.


Opened up the link and had a look myself. Did not know about all the issues surrounding Webster University-Cha am.

----------


## aging one

blocked here shall look it up on my vpn tomorrow..

----------


## CaptainNemo

> I want to buy a Masters degree that is recognized in Thailand. Not a KSR one but from a real institution. Anyone know?


Open University?... £4,623-£16,991 depending... but about £6k, and 1 or 2 years, by the looks of it.

----------


## hick

In the end, it all worked out pretty well for Frank Abagnale...

----------


## BaitongBoy

Not so well for Begbie, however...

----------


## UrbanMan

> In the end, it all worked out pretty well for Frank Abagnale...


I believe he served roughly six years total behind bars.   So there was a price to pay.

----------


## Storekeeper

> blocked here shall look it up on my vpn tomorrow..


The link claims this guy ... *Dr.* Edward Roy Krishnan ... is a phony and I remember seeing articles by and about him many times in the Bangkok Post. Seems to me he also had been a headmaster or principal at one one of the lower tier international schools.

----------


## aging one

Thanks SK, I did get it open. What a joke.

----------


## ChalkyDee

> Originally Posted by ChalkyDee
> 
> 
> I want to buy a Masters degree that is recognized in Thailand. Not a KSR one but from a real institution. Anyone know?
> 
> 
> Open University?... £4,623-£16,991 depending... but about £6k, and 1 or 2 years, by the looks of it.


Interesting, thanks. 

By the way, I think you've a few questions to answer on the Thai Citizen thread.
https://teakdoor.com/thai-visas-and-v...tizenship.html (Thai Citizenship)

----------

